# Cogongrass



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A deep South menace that is basically contained to the state of Mississippi....so far.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2015/02/now-time-spot-treat-cogongrass-patches/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=37348e9fd9-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-37348e9fd9-296641129


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

We do not have it here yet. A speaker from Auburn advised us to be careful about bringing hay up from south Alabama. Farmers down there have a pretty big infestation as it came in from the port in Mobile.

From all accounts it is a hard grassy weed to kill. It also has a sharp blade that will cut a person or animal.

My problem is I have trouble telling one invasive grass weed from another. Grass weeds are new to me. I like the old days when all weeds here were broadleaf.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

More and more invasive species are showing up. while I don't consider myself a "tree-hugger", I am starting to get concerned about this trend.

Hereabouts, we have hawthorne taking over the woods and Asian carp overwhelming the Illinois river. The carp have made it into the Mississippi and I wouldn't be surprised that they aren't in the Missouri. St, Louis is cutting down 500+ elms to prevent the spread of the Emerald ash borer (this is probably the dumbest approach imaginable--"Let's kill them before the ash borer kills them!")

My concern is that one of these days, something will get loose that will be completely devasting to our ecology. And it may be too late.

The only real solution, IMO, is to totally eliminate overseas shipping--and I *KNOW* that ain't happening!

Ralph

Then again, the human species is probably one of the original invasive species.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

There is concern here in our state about everything invasive. We are seeing plants growing along the road side and do not know what they are. From the road side seed banks they spread. The port in Mobile is a bees nest of ships docking from around the world. I sometimes feel we are on the front lines is seeing what will invade and what will not.

Realizing the problem we faced, the state funded some herbicides for free. I hope they offer the program again in another year or so. I missed out the first time around.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Yep. We have an invasive species here too. It is short and has a kinda wheat like head. Have asked our agronomist but no response. We just call it "wonder grass" because we wonder what it is.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Yep. We have an invasive species here too. It is short and has a kinda wheat like head. Have asked our agronomist but no response. We just call it "wonder grass" because we wonder what it is.


Vasey grass?

Vasey grass and knotroot foxtail (the perennial strand) are the ones w have the most concern about in our area.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Don't we wish it was only in Mississippi. It is scattered all over the place around here, mainly in road ditches. The counties are doing nothing but spread it up and down the road.


----------

